# God's Order, Civil & Ecclesiastical



## jw (Jan 16, 2022)

Crofton: God’s Order, Civil & Ecclesiastical – Confessing the Christian Faith







www.doyouconfess.com





Zachary Crofton:

My muddy brains could never yet conceive the God of Order to make _Office_ and _Authority_ essential to political transactions in Kingdoms and Commonwealths, and yet to leave his Church in such confusion, that the great Affairs of Salvation shall be dispensed by every common hand, as if his care were more for the world [than] the Church; which if it be, I will never go to the House of God to behold the beauty of his Holiness, which shines more brightly in the wide Wilderness.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 16, 2022)

Mud is better than sewage, so be encouraged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

